# How Do I Delete Attachments from Yahoo Email?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Gang,

How Do I Delete Attachments from Yahoo Email? My mailbox quota is getting quite large and if I could delete just the jpg's and attachments I could save quite a bit of space.

Is there a way to do it?

Thanks,
HULK!


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

why not get a gmail account and forward all large attachments there. delete them from yahoo. but you still have them. gmail has unlimited storage and yahoo space is saved.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

imidiot said:


> why not get a gmail account and forward all large attachments there. delete them from yahoo. but you still have them. gmail has unlimited storage and yahoo space is saved.


Thanks alot You idiot!

You're pretty SMART

I'll do it:up:


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

welcome


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yahoo also has 1 GB mail box limit, so you would have lots of jpgs for that to exceed. In any case, you can save them to Yahoo photos, which has unlimited quota; the only restriction is that you should visit the site at least once every six months. Yahoo briefcase, where you can store attachments, however, still seems to be limited to 30 MB.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks JS.

HULK


----------



## pattyg2 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just go to your attachments aand click on them. When they come up click on message view and then check the boxes to delete them. I just did that to mine.


----------

